# Crate and Harness Size



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello, in about a month I will have a female puppy! I've been stocking up on supplies and have a couple questions. I've read 48" is the recommended crate size, does it make a difference that I'm getting a female since they are smaller?

I'm buying a handful of the supplies online, and not sure what harness size to get. I'll be picking her up at 8 weeks old, can anyone recommend the harness size to start off with?


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

https://www.chewy.com/midwest-icrate-double-door-fold/dp/45378

As far as the harness goes, don't order it online. I always took my pups to the store and have them size it for them. You might end up with a small adult harness, or a large puppy harness. Depends on her size. I always liked these harnesses because they have wide straps and dont irritate. You'll have to measure your dog when you get it, I dont know any stores that sell this. And he will out-grow it every couple weeks.
Leerburg | Hurtta Padded Y-Harness


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Julian G said:


> https://www.chewy.com/midwest-icrate-double-door-fold/dp/45378
> 
> As far as the harness goes, don't order it online. I always took my pups to the store and have them size it for them. You might end up with a small adult harness, or a large puppy harness. Depends on her size. I always liked these harnesses because they have wide straps and dont irritate. You'll have to measure your dog when you get it, I dont know any stores that sell this. And he will out-grow it every couple weeks.
> Leerburg | Hurtta Padded Y-Harness


I thought harnesses were a no-no, due to encouraging a dog to pull, which is what a harness is designed to do.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

maxtmill said:


> I thought harnesses were a no-no, due to encouraging a dog to pull, which is what a harness is designed to do.


In an 8 week old puppy, its safer to use a harness in my honest opinion. I like to take them off the harness at 5-6 months. Pups just dont know any better and can get themselves hurt by pulling and pulling on a collar.


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks. I will take her to the store for a harness instead of buying it online. 

I also heard harnesses are good for recall training. I'll use a collar more consistent when she is a little older.


----------



## Ripple (Mar 25, 2016)

I use the XL 48" (may even be 42"?) crate for my dog and a 36" crate for the bitches. At 8 weeks even a 36" crate is going to be too big for a puppy. Use the divider that the crate comes with to section off the back half of the crate until the puppy is bigger. If you put her in there with no divider she could learn to go to the bathroom on one side of the crate and sleep on the other side. That is a habbit you do not want her to have!


----------



## MT523 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks. I ended up getting the 48" crate that Julian G posted the link to. It's huge! But I'm glad I went with a 48 and it has a divider.


----------



## wombat (Jun 16, 2017)

Sorry to raise this post from the dead, but I had the exact same question.

I won't be able to take my new fur baby to the pet store for a week or more whilst I wait for his vaccinations to kick in, but isn't it best to get a harness and lead on him before this so I can tether him to me or put a drag-lead on him?


----------

